# Glass inflow/outflow



## ricoishere (Jan 23, 2009)

I would like some feedback or input on glass inflow/outflow to use for a rimless tank. Of course there's the ADA Lilli Pipes 
http://www.adgshop.com/Filtration_System_s/6.htm , considered the cream of the crop 
then there's more reasonable line by Do! Aqua 
http://www.adgshop.com/category_s/83.htm , 
then there's GLA 
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/inflow-outflow-pipes.html 
Any comments, recommendations on these?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Isn't Do! Aqua an ADA product?


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

I have 3 sets of ADA pipes and 2 sets Cal Aqua.

The glass qualities are the same in my opinion.

I prefer the Cal Aqua pipes for the following reasons: Cal Aqua inflow has extra openings at different heights and a hole at the bottom; Cal Aqua pipes comes with two suction cups, making them a lot more stable, if you have dealt with ADA pipes you'd know that it is hard to get them straight especially when you are dealing with stiff filter pipes, I ended up using extra eheim suction cups to hold the top portion to keep them straight. I often wonder why ADA hasn't changed their design.


----------



## ricoishere (Jan 23, 2009)

Riverboa said:


> I have 3 sets of ADA pipes and 2 sets Cal Aqua.
> 
> The glass qualities are the same in my opinion.
> 
> I prefer the Cal Aqua pipes for the following reasons: Cal Aqua inflow has extra openings at different heights and a hole at the bottom; Cal Aqua pipes comes with two suction cups, making them a lot more stable, if you have dealt with ADA pipes you'd know that it is hard to get them straight especially when you are dealing with stiff filter pipes, I ended up using extra eheim suction cups to hold the top portion to keep them straight. I often wonder why ADA hasn't changed their design.


Thnks. I was tinking the same afte reading the product details. I guess ADA is riding on reputaiton, and being one of the first.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i think they should sell them in pairs at a reduced rate


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

I have a set of the Cal Aqua pipes for my Ehiem 2217. They have a slick look to them and hold nice and sturdy with the suctions cups they come with. I have never used ADA, so I can't really compare them both, but I can say the Cal Aqua pipes are super clear and easy to clean.

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

I have the original ADA Mini Violet Intake and the old Output glass pipes, (not Aqua-Do!)

I then purchased the new style Lily that is more open, designed to create the swirl and reduce surface friction, which it did. However, the flow was much weaker and I prefer the smaller output pipes for greater tank flow.

I had one of the Cal-Aqua intakes and I broke it while separating it from the plastic piping. It seamed thinner than the ADA original pipes.

They are all beautiful in the tank with clear hoses.

ps I don't use the suction cups, Just hang the pipes over the tanks and they hold in place.


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

Here's the 2 pipes I use on the ADA 45 Tanks


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

I've been reading about ADA's technique and philosophy lately. I believe that the single suction cup design is intentional. First it is much easier to raise the pipe for night time aeration when you only have to fight against one suction cup. Second, if you have a start to finish ADA setup, of course you have bought the ADA stand and of course the filter tube penetrations in the side of the stand are perfectly placed so that the pipes receive no forces that would pull them off vertical. 
That's my theory anyway.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I had to the original version of the CalAqua pipes with the single suction cup (before GLA became the distributor and you could buy it direct from Thailand). 

My problem with them is that the intake pipe was made waaay to long, so the thing literally had to stick into substrate, particularly if you had it sloped up the back like most people do. 

Are the newer intake pipes shorter?


----------

